# McDonalds and bikes



## Trickedem (2 Jan 2013)

I've used several McDonalds around the country when out on rides. They never seem to have cycle racks, so I normally just wheel my bike in with me. Nobody has ever commented, so I assumed it was fine. However yesterday I came across Mr Jobsworth, who said it wasn't allowed as it was against policy. Has anyone else had an issue with this, or equally been able to take their bike in with them without question.


----------



## Flying Dodo (2 Jan 2013)

I've heard of cyclists also being turned away from using the drive-thru, so it's clearly discrimination against cyclists.


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jan 2013)

Just tell him that Ronald says its ok.


----------



## Linford (2 Jan 2013)

I had the same problem a few years ago in a local chain called Burger Star (best in the area by a long way). I had just come back into town from a ride, and wanted to grab some food en-route, didn't have a lock, so picked the bike up (roadie) and walked in there to order, he ordered me out before I had chance to place the order or explain I was happy to wait outside until it was ready once I'd paid... it was fairly embarrassing.
I fired an email off to the MD stating I had used them since they opened in the early 80's and got a grovelling apology with £15 worth of food vouchers. Being treated like that in a public space sticks with you


----------



## akb (2 Jan 2013)

In all fairness, you are taking a mode of transport, with all the road gunk into a high hygiene rated restaurant...! Take a lock and lock it to one of railings. You then have a choice to sit inside by the window with your bike in view or sit on one of the benches outside next to your bike!


----------



## Kookas (2 Jan 2013)

akb said:


> In all fairness, you are taking a mode of transport, with all the road gunk into a high hygiene rated restaurant...! Take a lock and lock it to one of railings. You then have a choice to sit inside by the window with your bike in view or sit on one of the benches outside next to your bike!



Hmm, you can't really guarantee that people are going to be much cleaner though, can you?

Also, I've never tried using the drive-through myself. Doesn't really make any sense to me that we wouldn't be able to use them - it's not like there are hordes of cyclists around, ready to swoop on their local joint and bring out the queues.

*Edit* just looked it up. Apparently they don't let you cycle through drive throughs because you might cycle past the car in front without paying, whereas cars are trapped and have identifiable characteristics I.e. a numberplate. Saying that, though, don't you pay before you collect your food?


----------



## BikeLiker (2 Jan 2013)

Kookas said:


> *Edit* just looked it up. Apparently they don't let you cycle through drive throughs because you might cycle past the car in front without paying, whereas cars are trapped and have identifiable characteristics I.e. a numberplate.


 

If only there was a way to solve this problem. Oh, hang on, why not ask cyclists to pay before giving them the food?
I am a true genius.


----------



## Trickedem (2 Jan 2013)

2232054 said:


> Policy is it? Get User on the case to send off a FOI request to see if there really is one.


 I have asked the question through the contact form on their website. I will let you know what you say.


----------



## Trickedem (2 Jan 2013)

akb said:


> In all fairness, you are taking a mode of transport, with all the road gunk into a high hygiene rated restaurant...! Take a lock and lock it to one of railings. You then have a choice to sit inside by the window with your bike in view or sit on one of the benches outside next to your bike!


 Yes a mode of transport like feet, or a pushchair, in terms of the amount of dirt bought in.


----------



## Kookas (2 Jan 2013)

BikeLiker said:


> If only there was a way to solve this problem. Oh, hang on, why not ask cyclists to pay before giving them the food?
> I am a true genius.



Just realised I got the info from Yahoo Answers. I think they usually do ask for you to pay first, tbh.


----------



## akb (2 Jan 2013)

Trickedem said:


> Yes a mode of transport like feet, or a pushchair, in terms of the amount of dirt bought in.



But bikes in general aren't considered clean. Especially after a 30 mile ride for example. Or a week long winter commute. I'd like to think that most foor traffic through mcds doors showers more than once a week!


----------



## Kookas (2 Jan 2013)

akb said:


> But bikes in general aren't considered clean. Especially after a 30 mile ride for example. Or a week long winter commute. I'd like to think that most foor traffic through mcds doors showers more than once a week!



Their shoes don't, though. I think most people replace their bikes more often than I wash my shoes.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (2 Jan 2013)

Kookas said:


> Hmm, you can't really guarantee that people are going to be much cleaner though, can you?
> 
> Also, I've never tried using the drive-through myself. Doesn't really make any sense to me that we wouldn't be able to use them - it's not like there are hordes of cyclists around, ready to swoop on their local joint and bring out the queues.
> 
> *Edit* just looked it up. Apparently they don't let you cycle through drive throughs because you might cycle past the car in front without paying, whereas cars are trapped and have identifiable characteristics I.e. a numberplate. Saying that, though, don't you pay before you collect your food?


 
I believe that you pay at the first window and collect at the second.


----------



## Kookas (2 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> I believe that you pay at the first window and collect at the second.



Yeah, I thought so. It's probably a health and safety thing, they don't seem to like bikes that much. Poundland doesn't let me lock my bike to one of their outside display racks for that reason, either (there is no real alternative, though).


----------



## Hacienda71 (2 Jan 2013)

Just wear one of these.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2013)

Kookas said:


> Just realised I got the info from Yahoo Answers. I think they usually do ask for you to pay first, tbh.



In every drive through in every country I've ever been to


----------



## Matthew_T (2 Jan 2013)

See here: 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMjxvgIs5tU


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jan 2013)

McD's stores are franchised operations, so some of this is up to the franchisee. 
I have known some stores under some circumstances allow bikes to be brought in, say very quiet periods and when you look like sad old fat bastards that won't give 'em any crap. However other stores at other times maybe different, they might not want to have 10 kids on muddy BMX's asking to do the same thing, so it's easier for them to have 1 rule with no staff discression to get wrong. Also if some kid inadvertantly brushes against your chain and get's his trousers oily he or his parents might not be so happy. I expect the answer 'NO' and am happy if I get the opposite ... as often happens.
The drive through thing is an H&S matter and is not uncommon.
There are usually plenty railings about close by.

Ain't no big thing.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Just wear one of these.



In a world of terrible cycling tops that must be the most awfulist.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (2 Jan 2013)

slightly OT, my local Tesco metro firstly used to always cover the 1 x sheffield stand with the cardboard waste crates, then removed the stand completely, presumably it got in the way of more waste crates. My bike goes into the shop and up to the checkout with me.


----------



## Diggs (2 Jan 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> In a world of terrible cycling tops that must be the most awfulist.


I'm not having one until you can confirm that the gold stars can be embroidered on


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Just wear one of these.


 Me want!


----------



## Poacher (2 Jan 2013)

I've tried really hard, but still can't imagine actually _wanting_ to go into a McDonald's.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2013)

Poacher said:


> I've tried really hard, but still can't imagine actually _wanting_ to go into a McDonald's.


 

They do very good coffee surprisingly so.
And their Vanilla Shakes are a classic. 

Their burgers though.... no thanks.


----------



## Fab Foodie (2 Jan 2013)

MMmmmm Big Mac MMmmmmmm


----------



## jefmcg (2 Jan 2013)

Still, I think if McDonald's drove away all cyclists for ever, it probably wouldn't affect their bottom line

(back in Australia, I used to stop at a drive-in bottle shop - off licence - on the way home after a hot summer commute. They were surprised but happy to take my money. Never had a more hard-earned beer in my life)


----------



## MrJamie (2 Jan 2013)

My nearest MaccyDs has one of those squiggly bike racks that i think you're meant to lift the bike through, but theyve had it concreted in so close to the wall you can only lock one bike accross it 

They're just inconsistent in my experience, depends who you get. I've used the drive-thru on my bike plenty of times after the store is closed, but ive also been refused a few times too, on grounds of health and safety. Apparently the real reason is that their public liability insurance only covers motorised vehicles, so no bicycles/peds allowed.


----------



## Trickedem (3 Jan 2013)

2232151 said:


> That will be very useful, thanks.


I can tell you're excited at the imminent news


----------



## markharry66 (3 Jan 2013)

Lock your bike outside. I have never taken mine into a shop or supermarket and as above think its a bit unfair to expect to do so. With regard to McDonald's their food is shite, why would you want to consume the peasant food of the masses. As for drive through nothing like join a que for a heart attack


----------



## Eribiste (3 Jan 2013)

I never go into McDonalds in case it affects my bottom line.


----------



## tadpole (3 Jan 2013)

Poacher said:


> I've tried really hard, but still can't imagine actually _wanting_ to go into a McDonald's.


free wifi, and their coffee is ok.


----------



## Monsieur (3 Jan 2013)

Maybe its just me with my puitanical thoughts...why would anybody see taking a bicycle into a restaurant as normal???


----------



## hobbitonabike (3 Jan 2013)

I'm going to try the drive thru next time I pass on my bike just to see what happens!! Think we should all e mail McD's asking about their policy on cyclists at the same time on the same day just to freak them out...maybe they'll put a cycle path in the drive thrus


----------



## hobbitonabike (3 Jan 2013)

Monsieur said:


> Maybe its just me with my puitanical thoughts...why would anybody see taking a bicycle into a restaurant as normal???


not sure I would class McD's as a restaurant


----------



## gavintc (3 Jan 2013)

Monsieur said:


> Maybe its just me with my puitanical thoughts...why would anybody see taking a bicycle into a restaurant as normal???


 
Welcome to the alternative world of Cycle Chat


----------



## Sandra6 (3 Jan 2013)

I don't really understand why people need to take their bikes into shops or restaurants with them - if there aren't any cycle racks there are usually other points you can chain a bike too. 
I've been caught out a couple of times without my lock, assuming it was still in my bag and it wasn't, or forgetting that I'd promised to fetch milk home. I always ask first if it's ok to take the bike in. 
Asda, Dobbies and Halifax so far have been quite happy. I also use a local cafe bar that positively encourage me to take the bike in.


----------



## Cyclopathic (3 Jan 2013)

Trickedem said:


> Yes a mode of transport like feet, or a pushchair, in terms of the amount of dirt bought in.


Possibly a lot less dirt than on shoes etc... when considering how meticulously clean some ctc'ers keep their machines. Dirty indeed.


----------



## Cyclopathic (3 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> They do very good coffee surprisingly so.
> And their Vanilla Shakes are a classic.
> 
> Their burgers though.... no thanks.


I do sometimes succumb to the temptation of a nasty cheeseburger but mostly I use Macdonalds as a public toilet. One day I might even make it to the cubicle.


----------



## gavintc (3 Jan 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> I do sometimes succumb to the temptation of a nasty cheeseburger but mostly I use Macdonalds as a public toilet. One day I might even make it to the cubicle.


 
The wifi is a useful public service. You don't even need to go inside to get the signal.


----------



## Trickedem (3 Jan 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> I don't really understand why people need to take their bikes into shops or restaurants with them - if there aren't any cycle racks there are usually other points you can chain a bike too.
> I've been caught out a couple of times without my lock, assuming it was still in my bag and it wasn't, or forgetting that I'd promised to fetch milk home. I always ask first if it's ok to take the bike in.
> Asda, Dobbies and Halifax so far have been quite happy. I also use a local cafe bar that positively encourage me to take the bike in.


quite simply if I am out on a long ride the practicalities of taking a decent enough padlock and chain, then removing all the nick-able parts of my bike such as bar bag, gps, lights, then finding somewhere suitable to lock my bike mean that I will look for somewhere I can take my bike in with me. McDonalds has served me well in the past and the food is alright and the coffee is good and nobody has ever complained about it before now.


----------



## Crosstrailer (3 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> I believe that you pay at the first window and collect at the second.


 
Perhaps you could sit patiently in the queue before sprinting like mad past the pay window, undertake the car in front and snatch their food as it is offered out of the window ?

Unlikely ?

It is probably more to do with the fact that they want to avoid any potential legal action around incidents with cyclists in the drivethrough lane. They are American after all


----------



## Paddygt (3 Jan 2013)

I think what they mean about riding off without paying is that you could place an order just for the hell of it and ride off leaving them with a load of food that they cannot (technically) sell.


----------



## hobbitonabike (3 Jan 2013)

I'd be quite happy with a cafe that allowed bikes, dogs and the like...after all they allow kids


----------



## steve30 (3 Jan 2013)

Can't say I'm surprised that they don't allow bikes.

A couple of years ago there was a story in the local newspaper about two lonely bus drivers, early in the morning, who were walking through a foot of snow in the freezing cold to get to work, and decided to call in at the 24 hour McDonald's drive through to get a coffee. They were refused because they were walking and not in a car. If memory serves, I think one of the complaints was that due to the snow, you would have found it difficult to actually get a car in there.

Personally, I would not normally expect to see a bicycle in a shop, but there are plenty of push chairs and mobility scooters, all of which (in my opinion) take up more space than a bicycle, so I don't see why anyone shouldn't take one in.


----------



## Fab Foodie (3 Jan 2013)

Cyclopathic said:


> Possibly a lot less dirt than on shoes etc... when considering how meticulously clean some ctc'ers keep their machines. Dirty indeed.


 ianrauk has to ask them to clean the store first before he'll wheel his bike in, he doesn't want to get it dirty ....


----------



## DiddlyDodds (3 Jan 2013)

I will have 3 cheesburgers , large fries and an apple pie please yummmmm yummmmmmm


----------



## DiddlyDodds (3 Jan 2013)

2233633 said:


> And to drink?


 
Vanilla or Banana shake ,, i will feel sick all day after the drink but worth it.


----------



## Spartak (3 Jan 2013)

I've used the one at Cribbs Causeway in Bristol, and regularly park by bike inside.
The staff even remind me that I've left my lights on BTW the breakfast is great !


----------



## sidevalve (3 Jan 2013)

I suspect one of the reasons many stores don't like the idea is that if someone trips over the bike it is they who will have to pay out the compensation bills. Cheaper to lose a few cyclist customers than pay out a six figure compo claim. Just the perils of living in this "compensation for everything" society we live in.


----------



## Muddyfox (3 Jan 2013)

Poacher said:


> I've tried really hard, but still can't imagine actually _wanting_ to go into a McDonald's.


 
I'm lovin it


----------



## DiddlyDodds (4 Jan 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> I've heard of cyclists also being turned away from using the drive-thru, so it's clearly discrimination against cyclists.


 
No the ban is right across the board , i tried to get in with my jet ski but they said no, that and the lack of water stopped me from entering .


----------



## simon.r (4 Jan 2013)

I'm sure I've read somewhere that their reason for not serving bikes in the drive-thru' is concern about people cycling away while trying to carry a bag of food and balancing a drink. Which doesn't sound unreasonable TBH. I've done it a couple of times and been served, but had to walk and push my bike after I've collected my food.

I use them quite often for coffee and apple pie when out on a ride - normally their design is such that you can leave your bike outside and still see it while you're ordering.


----------



## vickster (4 Jan 2013)

shouldbeinbed said:


> slightly OT, my local Tesco metro firstly used to always cover the 1 x sheffield stand with the cardboard waste crates, then removed the stand completely, presumably it got in the way of more waste crates. My bike goes into the shop and up to the checkout with me.


 
Local Tesco petrol station doesn't allow bikes - it's my nearest place to buy milk and they don't provide racks so have to go into the main store - of course, the milk is as far from the door as it is feasible to get (if want more than a pint) 

I took a very muddy MTB into a Tesco Metro, I had no lock, and I just leant it up against the Andrex display


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2013)

Response received today from McDonalds

Thank you for your enquiry and interest in McDonald's. 

I would like to clarify that McDonald’s supports the health and environmental benefits of cycling, however it is our practice not to serve cyclists using the drive-thru lane or drive-thru service windows. The drive-thru facility is designed for motor vehicles and, on balance, we are concerned that use by cyclists could compromise their safety. In reaching this view we have consulted with our own Hygiene and Safety Department, the Highway Code, and the Royal Society for the Prevention of Accidents (RoSPA). I can appreciate that this is not your desired response and I am sorry if this causes you further disappointment.
If we can be of further assistance please do not hesitate to revisit our web site or alternatively telephone us on the number below.

Regards


*Internet Response Team*

McDonald's Customer Services Department
11 - 59 High Road
East Finchley
London
N2 8AW

Tel: 08705 244622


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jan 2013)

classic33 said:


> we have consulted with our own Hygiene and Safety Department, the Highway Code, and the Royal Society for the Prevention of Accidents (RoSPA).


When you first come to use drive-thru's yes. But I seriously doubt they have consulted them recently.

I would love to see the risk assessments on cyclists in the drive thru and what actual risks to safety there are. The only one being that the cyclist might fall over.
But what if a car breaks down, or someone drops something trying to reach to the delivery window from a car?

I bet there are many more safety risks with having cars in the driver thru than bikes.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Jan 2013)

Depends how large the cyclist was


----------



## Cycling Dan (17 Jan 2013)

akb said:


> But bikes in general aren't considered clean. Especially after a 30 mile ride for example. Or a week long winter commute. I'd like to think that most foor traffic through mcds doors showers more than once a week!


The dirt goes onto the floor, we are not animals.. we don't eat off the floor, its not like you are rubbing your bike across the tables and chucking it into the piles of burgers which are cooked. They have staff who clean the floors, im sure i bring more dirty walking across the wet grass to get to my local MD then a 30mile road trip on my bike, on the road.


----------



## Cycling Dan (17 Jan 2013)

markharry66 said:


> Lock your bike outside. I have never taken mine into a shop or supermarket and as above think its a bit unfair to expect to do so. With regard to McDonald's their food is s***e, why would you want to consume the peasant food of the masses. As for drive through nothing like join a que for a heart attack


Peasant food? Calm down Mr Cameron


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jan 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> we are not animals..


Erm, are you sure about that?

I know what you mean though, but if is has been raining outside and you come in with road dirt on your bike, making tire marks around the floor, you can understand why someone wouldnt want to clean up after you.
But saying that, I have gone into KFC when it has snowed and saw plenty of muddy boot prints on the floor after the carpet.

Also, someone could bump into your bike or trip and it would be your fault for bringing it inside.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2013)

Hacienda71 said:


> Depends how large the cyclist was


 If that didn't put you off wanting to go in, what would.


----------



## Cycling Dan (17 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Erm, are you sure about that?
> 
> I know what you mean though, but if is has been raining outside and you come in with road dirt on your bike, making tire marks around the floor, you can understand why someone wouldnt want to clean up after you.
> But saying that, I have gone into KFC when it has snowed and saw plenty of muddy boot prints on the floor after the carpet.
> ...


OK feral then....


----------



## Cycling Dan (17 Jan 2013)

No what... out of curiosity i want to try the drive thru just to see what happens. I wouldn't be bothered if i got rejected im use to it (jk). I bet a interesting conversation would inspire from it. However i would doubt it would be a intellectual conversation, we may get past do you want fries with that if im lucky.


----------



## markharry66 (17 Jan 2013)

"Peasant food? Calm down Mr Cameron"
Hardly and far from it. Nothing like healthy portion of horse burgers to see you on your way


----------



## Pale Rider (17 Jan 2013)

When McDonald's talk about safety, I think they may be talking about the safety of the cyclist in relation to the car drivers in what is a narrow lane.

If they allowed cyclists, you can guarantee an idiot car driver would let his foot slip of the clutch and ram the cyclist into the back of the car in front.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Jan 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> bet a interesting conversation would inspire from it. However i would doubt it would be a intellectual conversation, we may get past do you want fries with that if im lucky.


I have always been pretty impressed by the staff in McDonalds, not only are they normally polite and helpful they also work without overly zealous supervision. 

Which for your generation Dan is quite impressive.


----------



## Matthew_T (17 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> I have always been pretty impressed by the staff in McDonalds, not only are they normally polite and helpful they also work without overly zealous supervision.


Thats what I have gathered as well. When I first went through thr driver thru near me, the woman at the window suggested that I just come to the first window immediately as the sensor wont pick me up.
They have been very polite and acceptable at my McD drive thru.


----------



## Cycling Dan (17 Jan 2013)

LOCO said:


> I have always been pretty impressed by the staff in McDonalds, not only are they normally polite and helpful they also work without overly zealous supervision.
> 
> Which for your generation Dan is quite impressive.


Thats what happens when you have kids to feed.


----------



## Electric_Andy (18 Jan 2013)

I would not let a bike into a restaurant either - no offence but it is a matter of principle. If you let a bike in, then why not a moped or motorbike? You have to draw a line somewhere. Also they wouldn't want a little kid to squeeze by you and perhaps cut their leg on your cogs. you probably maintain your bike well, but as we all know there are some bikes with jagged edges on and rust. Having said that, they should let you use the drive-through. Some don't even let motorbikes through the drive-through, don't know why as you pay before you get your food. It is pure discrimination.

With regards to "policies" - this is a statement that is used far too much. if someone tells you it's against their policy then they should know where that policy is and be able to tell you what page it is on. policies have to be drawn up, circulated to board members and executives, then signed off. Asking the manager and then quoting his reply is not a "policy".


----------



## Electric_Andy (18 Jan 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Thats what I have gathered as well. When I first went through thr driver thru near me, the woman at the window suggested that I just come to the first window immediately as the sensor wont pick me up.
> They have been very polite and acceptable at my McD drive thru.


 Clearly this is a good one, but I've heard that not all of them are so accomodating.


----------



## Electric_Andy (18 Jan 2013)

markharry66 said:


> Lock your bike outside. I have never taken mine into a shop or supermarket and as above think its a bit unfair to expect to do so. With regard to McDonald's their food is s***e, why would you want to consume the peasant food of the masses. As for drive through nothing like join a que for a heart attack


 I don't think you can call their food shite, to me a McD burger is far more tasty and appealing than a British fry-up from a cafe. Also it's no more unhealthy than most other things, yet poeple seem to assume that everyone who likes McDonalds must go there 7 days a week and is therefore unhealthy. I eat there about 3 or 4 times a year and am perfectly healthy. if you eat too much of anything it can be unhealthy.


----------



## gavroche (18 Jan 2013)

Well, that's one thing I will never have to worry about as I will NEVER set foot in a Mcdonald. I don't eat crap food.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (18 Jan 2013)

i prefer burger king  XL burgers rule!!


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Jan 2013)

McD's coffee is cheap and good, and their breakfast muffin burgers are yummy.


----------



## snailracer (18 Jan 2013)

It's a _drive_ through, not a _ride_ through, see?


----------



## Cycling Dan (18 Jan 2013)

snailracer said:


> It's a _drive_ through, not a _ride_ through, see?


what do motorbikes do?


----------



## Fab Foodie (18 Jan 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> what do motorbikes do?


 About 180mph these days ....


----------



## Matthew_T (3 Feb 2013)

Very nearly got refused at the McD Drive thru today. I went to the one in Llandudno as I just wanted a nibble to eat without going into a shop.
I got to the window, asked for a muffin, and the guy said "Okay, just wait there a minute". I saw him talking to people in the back and heard the guy say "well its a vehicle".

I suspect the convo went like this:
Window operator: "Theres a kid on a bike here asking for a muffin and I dont know whether or not to serve him"
Supervisor/Manager: "What type of bike?"
WO: "A push bike"
S/M: "Erm, well I suppose if its only for a muffin. The drive-thru is for vehicles normally"
WO: "Well a bike is a vehicle isnt it?"

The guy then came back to me and took my order.


----------



## taximan (3 Feb 2013)

akb said:


> In all fairness, you are taking a mode of transport, with all the road gunk into a high hygiene rated restaurant...! Take a lock and lock it to one of railings. You then have a choice to sit inside by the window with your bike in view or sit on one of the benches outside next to your bike!


I agree


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Feb 2013)

Monsieur said:


> Maybe its just me with my puitanical thoughts...why would anybody see taking a bicycle into a restaurant as normal???


 We cyclists get so attached to our bicycles, you see, that they tend to follow us everywhere. I try not to feed mine too much, though, in case it gets overweight .


----------



## d87francis (3 Feb 2013)

Sandra6 said:


> I don't really understand why people need to take their bikes into shops or restaurants with them - if there aren't any cycle racks there are usually other points you can chain a bike too.
> I've been caught out a couple of times without my lock, assuming it was still in my bag and it wasn't, or forgetting that I'd promised to fetch milk home. I always ask first if it's ok to take the bike in.
> Asda, Dobbies and Halifax so far have been quite happy. I also use a local cafe bar that positively encourage me to take the bike in.


I do the exact opposite, firstly in Oxford it will take you half an hour to find a free bike rack or lamp post to lock your bike to as the council provide nowhere near enough. Then having removed anything that could be pinched and locked your wheels and frame, you have the fear of your bike being vandalised or stolen whilst you walk half a mile back to wherever you were going.

If you give up on your search for somewhere to lock your bike and decide to ask if you can bring your bike in there is a high chance you will be told "no". Whereas if you just go into a shop with your bike you can often be in and out before they notice or care. I wouldn't take my bike into a proper restaurant but any modern shop with wide enough aisles for disabled access has enough space to wheel a bike into, as would any fast food outlet should I forget to look after my body or decide to get a sh*t coffee.


----------



## Dan B (3 Feb 2013)

Electric_Andy said:


> I would not let a bike into a restaurant either - no offence but it is a matter of principle. If you let a bike in, then why not a moped or motorbike?


Yeah, or a pram or a wheelchair. Or a walking frame. Or a person wearing wellington boots. You have to draw the line somewhere or you might end up in some truly ludicrous situations


----------



## Alan Frame (3 Feb 2013)

Trickedem said:


> I've used several McDonalds around the country when out on rides. They never seem to have cycle racks, so I normally just wheel my bike in with me.


 
Looking at the average punter in a McDonalds, I doubt very much that many of them cycle, or take any form of exercise !


----------



## Sillyoldman (3 Feb 2013)

Have to wheel my bike through my kitchen to get to the shed where it sleeps. Not caught a disease yet.


----------



## Electric_Andy (4 Feb 2013)

Dan B said:


> Yeah, or a pram or a wheelchair. Or a walking frame. Or a person wearing wellington boots. You have to draw the line somewhere or you might end up in some truly ludicrous situations


Some restaurants ask you to leave the pram somewhere out of the way rather than wheeling it through the restaurant. Also there are no cogs and oily chains on most prams. Same goes for wheelchairs, plus the fact that to exclude a wheelchair you would also have to exclude the customer as they haven't the luxury of leaving it outside. I don't see any grey areas between a wheelchair and a bike - but I'd be open for suggestions.


----------



## Electric_Andy (4 Feb 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> Have to wheel my bike through my kitchen to get to the shed where it sleeps. Not caught a disease yet.


I'm not sure they are that fussed about bicycles spreading disease, it's more the mud, oil and sharp things on a bike that they don't want near paying customers. I think it's perfectly reasonable to exclude bikes from places where you pay to eat.


----------



## Sillyoldman (4 Feb 2013)

Electric_Andy said:


> I'm not sure they are that fussed about bicycles spreading disease, it's more the mud, oil and sharp things on a bike that they don't want near paying customers. I think it's perfectly reasonable to exclude bikes from places where you pay to eat.


 
You sound like mrs Silly


----------



## thegravestoneman (4 Feb 2013)

I take my butchers bike through ours with out any hassle just the occasional smile and half the staff wanting to have a 'butchers' at it, other than the drinks don't half bounce about in the basket. I think I am going to have to fit cup holders to it. I am not locking it up just to go inside when it is quicker and easier to ride through the drive in.


----------



## Amanda P (4 Feb 2013)

Electric_Andy said:


> ... it's more the mud, oil and sharp things on a bike that they don't want near paying customers.


 
Some railways stations take this view. So when you arrive with a loaded touring bike, you can't take it in with you when you go to buy a ticket. (Although the ticket office will be full of enormous people with enormous bags on wheels, bristling with pointy umbrellas and hiking poles... Oh, and you can't use the ticket machine outside, because that won't sell you the all-important bike reservation.

But you can't lock it up outside either - because then it's unattended luggage with its bags on. It's almost as if they don't want your money.

Funny how in a stable, spacious, well lit and stationary ticket office, a bike is such a deadly hazard, while on a dingy, swaying, packed train it's apparently perfectly harmless.


----------



## Amanda P (4 Feb 2013)

classic33 said:


> Response received today from McDonalds
> 
> Thank you for your enquiry and interest in McDonald's.
> 
> ...


 
Dear Mr or Ms Team

FREEDOM OF INFORMATION REQUEST

First, let me congratulate you on your unusual and distinctive name, which drew my attention. Do you have any siblings with similar names? I bet you have a sister called Customer Services, don't you? - she seems to move jobs quite a bit and I think I've probably dealt with her several times.

In light of your earlier response:

*please supply me with a copy of the policy to which you refer. *

Since you have decided not to allow cyclists to use the drive-through on safety grounds, presumably there is a

*Risk Assessment covering use of the drive-through. Please give me access to this too.*

I await your response to these two points within 14 days.

Yours sincerely

Uncle Phil

....No, of course I haven't. And anyway private companies like McD's aren't, I believe, covered by the FOAA. But it might be fun to ask.


----------



## Alan Frame (4 Feb 2013)

They can ban me all they want.

There are more enjoyable ways of getting botulism.


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2013)

Uncle Phil said:


> Dear Mr or Ms Team
> 
> FREEDOM OF INFORMATION REQUEST
> 
> ...


 Done, as per given by you. Now await the respomse.


----------



## Bman (4 Feb 2013)

I created a thread on here not long ago after I was refused service at a local branch of McDonalds. In response to my complaint, I also received the same reply as posted here about risk to cyclists.

This got me thinking, if they are actively refusing to serve cyclists because of this risk, They are assuming suggesting liability.

That brings me onto this :

The Red line shows my path if I were to use the Drive Through. The Drive Through is on the left side of the building.
The Blue line shows my path if i were to lock my bike up using the provided bike racks (top left corner)

As you can see, the two paths are not very different and personally, can see less risk in using the Drive Through than undertaking all the cars queuing for the Drive Through, to use the provided cycle racks. Not to mention you then have to cross the road as a pedestrian twice if using the bike racks (as opposed to the Drive Through)

I am yet to reply to McDonalds to see what their response would be in light of this


----------



## Matthew_T (4 Feb 2013)

I think it would be good to see exactly what 'risk' a cyclist is when using the drive thru compared to travelling to the bike racks.

At my nearest McD's, there are no bike racks: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=ab...GN-v-3hbL69DBo0lbgwzsA&cbp=12,142.28,,0,14.14
The one where I went yesterday: https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=Ll...d=hLUU1Jplr73-EVNS6G1JDw&cbp=12,97.97,,0,9.65
And another which is fairly close does actually have some (but they dont look too secure): https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=ca...=REHVHZBulPZ4cklNdKwAMw&cbp=12,104.32,,1,3.37


----------



## 400bhp (4 Feb 2013)

I can't believe some people here are complaining about getting into a McDonalds.


----------



## Electric_Andy (4 Feb 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> You sound like mrs Silly


Compliment accepted


----------



## classic33 (4 Feb 2013)

400bhp said:


> I can't believe some people here are complaining about getting into a McDonalds.


 Given the number of adverts in which cyclists are used by them, to actually turn away something you are using in an advert smacks a little of double standards.

A few years ago the outsides of these places were painted green, to try & prove their green credentials.


----------



## thegravestoneman (5 Feb 2013)

Their first advert if I remember rightly had a tandem pull up at a red lights (no RLJ) outside Macdonalds the stoker jumped off went inside and came out with product before the lights changed. They don't serve that quickly now...


----------



## Ningishzidda (5 Feb 2013)

I stopped using McDonalds, since cyclist DNA was found in their burgers.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Feb 2013)

classic33 said:


> Given the number of adverts in which cyclists are used by them, to actually turn away something you are using in an advert smacks a little of double standards.
> 
> A few years ago the outsides of these places were painted green, to try & prove their green credentials.


 
That wasn't really the point I was making, but that's more to do with my prose than anything.

I have very strong opinions about McDonalds, in my opinion they are at the extreme end of cynical marketing/business tactics (anyone seen/read about McLibel) and I try hard not to spend any of my hard-earned with them. Generally, the only time I visit an establishment is to use their toilets. I did buy a coffee off them 18 months ago, on a sunday afternoon when I was cycling back from Edinburgh and nowhere else was open. I think last time I had their hot "food" was about 20 years ago.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Feb 2013)

Ningishzidda said:


> I stopped using McDonalds, since cyclist DNA was found in their burgers.


 
Depends which cyclist though. "You want EPO on that sir".


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2013)

Dear Mr 
Thank you for contacting us again in response to our e-mail. I am sorry for your continued disappointment

As a Company our continuous aim is to provide 100% customer satisfaction, we are well aware that we are not quite there yet and that mistakes do occur. Customer feedback such as yours helps us to eliminate system defects and set new targets for achievement and we are therefore very grateful that you brought this matter to our attention.

*I can confirm that we do not have a written policy regarding our drive thru.* All staff members are aware of the operational procedure that cyclists cannot be served using the drive thru lane.

I offer my apologies again for your disappointment on this matter and I trust you can fully appreciate the rationale behind this decision and hope that you will not be deterred from future visits to McDonald's.

Again, thank you for taking the time and trouble to contact us.

Regards

*Internet Response Team*


----------



## Matthew_T (8 Feb 2013)

classic33 said:


> Dear Mr
> Thank you for contacting us again in response to our e-mail. I am sorry for your continued disappointment
> 
> As a Company our continuous aim is to provide 100% customer satisfaction, we are well aware that we are not quite there yet and that mistakes do occur. Customer feedback such as yours helps us to eliminate system defects and set new targets for achievement and we are therefore very grateful that you brought this matter to our attention.
> ...


If there is no written policy then there is no policy. They have no proof of any company rules or regulations and therefore cannot refuse cyclists service.
"All staff members are aware of the operational procedure that cyclists *cannot* be served using the drive thru lane." Cannot or will not? There is nothing stopping cyclists being served.


----------



## classic33 (8 Feb 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> If there is no written policy then there is no policy. They have no proof of any company rules or regulations and therefore cannot refuse cyclists service.
> "All staff members are aware of the operational procedure that cyclists *cannot* be served using the drive thru lane." Cannot or will not? There is nothing stopping cyclists being served.


 I'd say "will not"


----------

